# S. carolina



## huskyjackal (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope it is OK to re-post some photos from my thread in a different section of the forum. I found a mantis in the yard and brought it inside where it laid an ooth (am I using the term properly?). I let her go because I just don't have the supplies to care for a mantis and there's no point in keeping her.

Pre-egg-laying:

















Post-egg laying:


----------



## huskyjackal (Oct 23, 2009)

Found some more, I've also got more feeding photos too. They appear so curious! She followed me around a bit.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

They are a nice species. They do well in captivity.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 24, 2009)

Cool pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]nice pic what kind of cam &amp; set up are you useing [/SIZE]


----------



## huskyjackal (Oct 24, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]nice pic what kind of cam &amp; set up are you useing [/SIZE]


Thanks everyone--I am using a Canon 40D and either 28-135mm or 50mm f/1.8 lens.


----------



## gecko-mad (Nov 5, 2009)

how big was she?


----------



## huskyjackal (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, my laptop's fan stopped working and it took me nearly a week to get my old PC up and running with internet.

I didn't measure but she was about as long as my forefinger I want to say.. 2-2.5"?


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the carolinas.

I really like the shadow pictures you posted. I think mantis shadows are so cute!

Rebecca


----------



## sbugir (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice photos


----------

